# Things a PAX can do to get instant low ratings...



## tatatoothie (Jan 1, 2015)

Are there any things a PAX can do to get an instant low rating from you? For example, there are 3 thing that they can do that pisses me off instantly hence instant 4 or less stars:

1) Keep me waiting more than 5 minutes without saying anything ( I know, I should just cancel, no show, and leave)

2) Bring a pet in my car without asking. Can you bring one in? Sure, just ask first. If there is hair left, don't expect higher than a 2.

3) And this is the big one, eating in my car without asking! You wouldn't walk into a strangers house and just start eating on their couch, so why do it in my car? Unless of course you're a ******. Water, thats cool but pop corn, tacos, a big gulp? Really, ya ******? And if there is crumbs or trash left, instant 2 star, maybe one if i have to get it cleaned.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

I am completely stymied by the whole ratings thing. I give all my riders 5 stars, regardless. I took one rider over 100 miles (over 200 miles on my car!), offer water, gum, candy (everything short of a bj!). Nothing! My ratings are so in the toilet. Now under 4.4 I was forced to take a class, cost $100. Still, these people give me low ratings even as they complain of the cost of cabs, the crappy cars and drivers, etc. My GPS has screwed up multiple times but neither uber or the riders can forgive the technical issues. In the beginning, I was so excited to be an uber driver; now almost dread going out there to receive the slings and arrows of a very unappreciative and ungracious lot. Does anyone else agree that this rqating system is a huge filure?? Does anyone know if uber is using mystery shoppers to monitor our drives? I feel like I am being punked.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sergie said:


> I am completely stymied by the whole ratings thing. I give all my riders 5 stars, regardless. I took one rider over 100 miles (over 200 miles on my car!), offer water, gum, candy (everything short of a bj!). Nothing! My ratings are so in the toilet. Now under 4.4 I was forced to take a class, cost $100. Still, these people give me low ratings even as they complain of the cost of cabs, the crappy cars and drivers, etc. My GPS has screwed up multiple times but neither uber or the riders can forgive the technical issues. In the beginning, I was so excited to be an uber driver; now almost dread going out there to receive the slings and arrows of a very unappreciative and ungracious lot. Does anyone else agree that this rqating system is a huge filure?? Does anyone know if uber is using mystery shoppers to monitor our drives? I feel like I am being punked.


Sounds like you don't know your way around. If I depended ONLY on gps my ratings would be in the toilet too. And I offered stuff for a week as a test and it didn't help tips or ratings so I no longer do it. 
Navigation I think will hurt your rating the fastest if it's off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for the vote of support (not)! I know my way around. My city is undergoing major growth spurt. We also have a very active sports, parade, and entertainment schedule. Many streets and routes are either closed or re-directed. Things one cannot possibly know before setting out to drive. By the way, do you know every nook and cranny of your city? Or is it a small burg where Main Street is the only street? I joined this forum looking for support and encouraagement. Guess I'll keep on looking.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sergie said:


> Wow! Thanks for the vote of support (not)! I know my way around. My city is undergoing major growth spurt. We also have a very active sports, parade, and entertainment schedule. Many streets and routes are either closed or re-directed. Things one cannot possibly know before setting out to drive. By the way, do you know every nook and cranny of your city? Or is it a small burg where Main Street is the only street? I joined this forum looking for support and encouraagement. Guess I'll keep on looking.


So...your whole market is at a 4.4 because of because of the growth spurt? You asked for advice, fuzzy Elvis gave good advice.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

Sergie said:


> I am completely stymied by the whole ratings thing. I give all my riders 5 stars, regardless. I took one rider over 100 miles (over 200 miles on my car!), offer water, gum, candy (everything short of a bj!). Nothing! My ratings are so in the toilet. Now under 4.4 I was forced to take a class, cost $100. Still, these people give me low ratings even as they complain of the cost of cabs, the crappy cars and drivers, etc. My GPS has screwed up multiple times but neither uber or the riders can forgive the technical issues. In the beginning, I was so excited to be an uber driver; now almost dread going out there to receive the slings and arrows of a very unappreciative and ungracious lot. Does anyone else agree that this rqating system is a huge filure?? Does anyone know if uber is using mystery shoppers to monitor our drives? I feel like I am being punked.


Yes, they use mystery shoppers. I would advise you to use another app for navigation. Let the rider know that the Uber navigation doesn't necessarily show traffic and proper updates so you would like to use (whatever app) to ensure they have the most efficient route. Here are the biggest complaints that I see. Nothing I'm going to say is directed at you specifically since I don't know you, this is just advice from common complaints.

Make sure you shower and wear fresh clothes every day.
Have an air freshener in your vehicle at all times. 
Make sure your vehicle is SPOTLESS inside and out.
Ask if they have a preferred route. 
Be honest if you don't know an area well.
Take your queues from them, if they are talkative, talk to them. If they are quiet, let them have their peace. 
NEVER give an opinion on religion, laws, politics, race, sexuality, uber, taxis, car services in general. 
Always offer to help with luggage and open doors. 
Don't contact them too much when you are on your way. 
If you don't see them when you arrive, call them and let them know in detail where you are, even stand outside your vehicle if you have to. 
If they piss you off, keep your cool.

Half the people here will say screw this stuff, it's not worth it. And that's ok, I just wanted to throw in my 2 cents to try to help. That's what I'm here for. : )


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sergie said:


> Wow! Thanks for the vote of support (not)! I know my way around. My city is undergoing major growth spurt. We also have a very active sports, parade, and entertainment schedule. Many streets and routes are either closed or re-directed. Things one cannot possibly know before setting out to drive. By the way, do you know every nook and cranny of your city? Or is it a small burg where Main Street is the only street? I joined this forum looking for support and encouraagement. Guess I'll keep on looking.


I would suggest not being so critical of people that reach out to you when you ask for free assistance/advice. All we can do is share perspective from personal experience. If it doesn't apply to you, you can respectfully ignore it and remain polite and positive.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

@sergie do you pick up pax mainly during surge times? 

I have a friend that wants to drive and my advice was to do a good 150+ pax during non peak hours because surges are sure to drop your rating. I can now take a 1* and it drops me down .01 so not a big deal going from 4.91 to 4.9.

Navigation is a big problem I live in Miami there are streets they completely shut down downtown to build an apartment building, we have street closures, concerts, festivals that all effect routes and traffic there is no way around it. Act like you know where you are going it helps.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I always liked waiting at the pickup. I watched the clock very carefully. Once 5 minutes passed, I collected my $10 no show fee and left. $2 per minute for just sitting there is pretty good.


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm new here, and new to the service. One piece of advice I can offer though is a change in your navigation service. I stopped using Gmaps a long time ago because they don't take into account variables such as traffic, accidents, closures, construction, or police activity. They will tell you that those things are there on occasion, but likely won't reroute you for a more efficient route.

I recommend the app Waze. It's a "social" GPS, updated in real time by other active users. The app will alert you to any possible obstructions along your route with both audio and visual notifications. The app itself doesn't have to be active to give you the audio notifications (although, while you've got a fare, why wouldn't it be.) It's also a good spark to conversation because a lot of pax haven't heard of the app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sergie said:


> Wow! Thanks for the vote of support (not)! I know my way around. My city is undergoing major growth spurt. We also have a very active sports, parade, and entertainment schedule. Many streets and routes are either closed or re-directed. Things one cannot possibly know before setting out to drive. By the way, do you know every nook and cranny of your city? Or is it a small burg where Main Street is the only street? I joined this forum looking for support and encouraagement. Guess I'll keep on looking.


I am in Houston. So one of the biggest most spread out cities in the US. And I don't know every nook and cranny and we have CONSTANT roadwork and construction. But if I do encounter a problem with a closed road etc. that I was unaware of I know enough to get around it without too much hassle.

By the way we have had MAJOR road closures here: President visiting, Gay Pride Parade, Children's Festival, Houston Rodeo, Houston Marathon...

I could go on...but most events you do know ahead of time. I would suggest finding out what's happening in your city the week before and planning what to do for those (mostly posted ahead) road closures.

My point was that navigation SEEMS to be a major reason for low ratings and that was a problem YOU pointed out you were having so I suggest you concentrate your attention in that direction.


----------

